
Homicides in America by Race - scedast
https://www.scedast.com/1/
======
thebooktocome
Cute, but absolute numbers are meaningless here. Rewrite with per capita
statistics and see what happens to your conclusions.

~~~
scedast
Per capita would hide lurking variables like differences in crime rate among
different communities. Comparing to overall homicides surfaces this effect
more.

~~~
thebooktocome
That's just not how you correct for confounding effects.

